# EZDrummer, Superior Drummer, Metal Foundry, DKFH



## RawrItsRaptor (Sep 7, 2009)

So I figured I wanted to try one of these but, unfortunately they are little expensive. I was reading through some of these threads and it appears that some of you have "acquired" the program. After looking I could not find a place to "acquire" the program. Does anybody know a good spot to "acquire" it? The pirate may have lived in the bay but, I had no luck.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Sep 7, 2009)

the easiest way to "acquire" it would be to buy it.

I would disagree that they are expensive, when you look at what you get for the price for SD2.0 it's pretty much a steal.

this is not an appropriate thread and I imagine will be locked before long.


----------



## RawrItsRaptor (Sep 7, 2009)

Well I was thinking that it would be locked but, look at the thread directly under this one. The entire thread they are talking about pirated copies of drum machines and it seems the mods let them slide so I didn't think this was so bad.


----------



## Korngod (Sep 7, 2009)

well really, any linkage to pirated material of any type could lead to this site being shut down.... if you really have to have an answer you can always try google.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Sep 7, 2009)

That thread is also 3 years old. If you need help breaking the law, at least have the common sense to ask in private and not on a public forum.


----------



## SpaceDock (Sep 7, 2009)

BT Junkie. Sorry to those who oppose this, but I am just trying to help.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Sep 7, 2009)

Then why don't you PM him that instead of posting it publicly?


----------



## Sepultorture (Sep 7, 2009)

Common Sense, sadly not so common


----------



## pink freud (Sep 7, 2009)

I have a legit copy of EZDrummer that doesn't want to run on Vista.

Is there any patches or something I can "acquire" that will let it?


----------



## thewildturkey (Sep 8, 2009)

pink freud said:


> I have a legit copy of EZDrummer that doesn't want to run on Vista.
> 
> Is there any patches or something I can "acquire" that will let it?




yeah, windows XP. I use all my recording software with XP, its just easier. I used cubase studio 4 EZdrummer melodine, all runs great on XP.

Also, all my software is legit, and it never crashes nor funks my PC up. Worth it IMO.

Dan.


----------



## ccc187307 (Sep 9, 2009)

Dude, dont 'acquire' it. I had to swallow hard to cough up 3 beans for Superior2.0 but they worked hard and they deserve to be paid for it. And supporting guys doing metal in this stuff is even better. It's the right thing to do.

And it should be here tomorrow!


----------



## DrewsifStalin (Sep 24, 2009)

HAY GUIZE WATS GOING ON IN HEAR?


----------



## DomitianX (Sep 24, 2009)

EZDrummer is what... 180 bones? Super cheap considering how awesome that app is. 

I run it on Vista just fine.


----------



## DrewsifStalin (Sep 24, 2009)

Buy s.20 and be done with it


----------



## DomitianX (Sep 24, 2009)

SD 2.0 is an amazing app. Way too much power for my limited needs though, but from the little I have played with it, its badass.

EZDrummer seems to suit my needs just fine.


----------



## TruthDose (Sep 25, 2009)

I'd definitely go with Superior Drummer 2. I have experienced both, well worth the money.


----------



## drmosh (Sep 25, 2009)

especially since the 2.2 update just came out, which adds some great stuff


----------



## Joeywilson (Oct 17, 2009)

Get a job!


----------



## longfalcon (Oct 17, 2009)

Superior Drummer is worth the money, and so is the Metal Foundry add-on. however, if you are former EZDrummer (and DFH) user Superior 2.0 can use their kits 

BTW i had both running fine in Windows 7 64-bit.


----------



## MarkB (Oct 19, 2009)

Why doesn't anyone ever mention addictive drums? From what I've heard, you need to be good at eqing and shit to get superior (and especialy ez drummer) to sound decent and natural, while everything from addictive drums I've heard was just awsome and sounded great.


----------

